# Top Dog 3d shoot Red River New Mexico



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice to here some good things about NM. Hey BTROCKS, could you tell haw many shooters there were at the shoot?


----------



## sup3 (Dec 16, 2004)

wirenut583 said:


> Nice to here some good things about NM. Hey BTROCKS, could you tell haw many shooters there were at the shoot?


talking with a club member, he said that there were about 250 shooters. that included the fun shooters. The only bad thing was the wind blew all weekend long. but good times!!! cant wait until next year.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*250 shooters*

The mens unlimited class (MBHR) had over a hundred! Great turnout for a non IBO/ASA sanctioned event. Really looking forward to it next year, this time FIRST PLACE will be leaving New Mexico along with a few Benjamins Also hope to see a few of you guys come to Colorado PM me for any tournys coming up.


----------

